# Baby Doves, need a home in Brisbane



## Laughing Dove (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi! I'm quite new, and didn't join up to give away the bubs, but while I'm here I might as well try...

See, my barbaries Peace and Quiet are prolific eggmeisters and have pumped out two gorgeous babies (Faith and Hope), but the problem is I have no room or time for them. I'm a full-time student, and although I tried to at least hand-tame them they're pretty skittish. The good thing is, they're supremely mellow birds and P&Q's first chick calmed easily with his new home. I cannot tell you how sweet and gentle these babies are, they're strong fliers, chockers full of character, a pleasure to watch and talk to, are absolutely fearless of other bird species and utterly tolerant of them...They'd make very beautiful cage-mates to some cockatiels, finches or small parrots. 

If anyone lives anywhere within 2 hours of Brisbane, I'd love to hear from you.

P.S. The names? Not my fault. My mother named them...


----------

